# Andalucia Garden Club / Costa Del Sol, Spain



## Ddee555 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello,

I have looked at the reviews for the Andalucia Garden Club (Royal Aloha Vacation Club-RAVC), but there isn't much info out there--does anyone have any personal experience with this timeshare?  Any info is greatly appreciated!

Also, I would like to know more about Nueva Andalucia in Marbella, Spain (where the timeshare is located).  Can anyone tell me more about this town and the surrounding area--like personal stories and experiences--not something I could get from reading a travel guide?

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Blues (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, don't have any personal stories about Nueva Andalucia.  But I see that it's directly adjacent to (inland from) Puerto Banus, which of course is *the* jetsetter / beautiful people spot on the Costa del Sol.  We did wander about Puerto Banus a couple of times while there.  While somewhat touristy, it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Great beaches, lots of restaurants, and of course, more multi-million $$ yachts than you can shake a stick at.  Still, it developed its reputation as a hot spot for a reason, and I enjoyed the location; especially for its beaches.  (We stayed in Estepona, about 10 miles away).

HTH,
Bob

P.S. The next town, San Pedro de Alcantara, is where you pick up the road to Ronda.  Ronda is a definite don't-miss, and also a good jumping off spot for exploring other white villages.  So the location sounds ideal.


----------



## Ddee555 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thank you for the reply *

Thank you for replying; it is certainly good to know that the location is excellent, as that helps a lot...  My mother has always wanted to visit Spain, and it is my intentions to send her to that country, every year or so, through this timeshare.  As long as the units are clean and functional, it will be alright.  RAVC looks like a decent club, so I hope that I picked a winner.

Take care.  Happy timesharing!


----------

